# Use of Aqua-One All Natural Clarifier



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience using a pond / aquarium product called Aqua-One All Natural Water Clarifier? It sound like it uses only naturally occurring bacteria to consume excess organic material and nutrients in the tank that could harm the fish and cause algae.

Thanks for any info or advice. :fish5:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I haven't used it nor heard of it, but it sounds like it's for ponds. If you're planning on using it for a tank, you might want to dilute it first.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Same here. I would probably not use it. Best to tackle the source of the cloudiness, if that is what it is.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I've heard people done it before, they either dilute it or put veryyyyyy minute amounts. It really depends on whether you have the hand and patience for measuring, otherwise you might as well do it the regular way since it doesn't have the chance to completely mess up your tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep,I would remedy the source of the issue,not treat the result.meaning,i would not add chemicals to a tank to clear it up when time and waterchanges and live plants will do that for you.


----------

